# Tyres for Ifor Williams 505



## nikanita (12 February 2010)

Anybody know what size tyres I need for my 505 trailer. Had a look at existing ones when I was at the yard but not sure what numbers I need. Thanks


----------



## anthony79 (12 February 2010)

165 x13 , you must fit a commercial tyre 6 or 8 ply.    Standard car tyres are illegal.


----------



## NeilM (12 February 2010)

Like your signature trailerm, it is a phrase I have long used.


----------



## nikanita (12 February 2010)

I'm even more confused now.  Whats the difference between commercial and car tyres and how do I know when looking for prices what is a commercial one? Also when trying to get quotes they want a "profile" number?


----------



## perfect11s (12 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
I'm even more confused now.  Whats the difference between commercial and car tyres and how do I know when looking for prices what is a commercial one? Also when trying to get quotes they want a "profile" number? 

[/ QUOTE ] profile is size how high  the tyre is  ie diameter from the rim  to the road but i think  they are a standard profile so it dosent give it on the tyre oh and the diference between commercial and car tyres is commercial tyres  are stronger to carry weight ...     tyre should have something like 165R13C on it but  a good tyre firm will know what tyres should be on it   I go to  sandbach tyres they are an exelent company do lorry car tractor etc ...  hope this helps


----------

